# How to wire new built-in entertainment center



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

@dstrasin , head on over to www.avsforum.com and post this question here: Dedicated Theater Design & Construction

Also, look at the existing Builds, some of them are impressive indeed. You'll get more Answers over there, sad to say.
Over here, Folks discussing mostly 20 inch Tv's, VHS Tapes and cutting the Cord.
(I know I'll be flamed for this) 
Best of luck and mostly: Have Fun!


----------



## dstrasin (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks Deja-Vue, I'll check it out!


----------

